# Pygmy Goats?



## KDailey

I've always wanted a pygmy goat but haven't had the space for one when I was living in town. I now live on over 100 acres and I'm thinking about getting a few pygmy goats. Probably 3-4 females and 1 male. 

When I google Pygmy Goats I usually just get classifieds or like Wikipedia or something instead of information that's coming from someone that has real experiance and that is explained in a "dumby proof" way. 

I have some questions:

1. How much space would be needed for 5 pygmy goats? Take into account that I would like to breed them, maybe not all the girls at once but you get the idea.
2. How much does a single goat usually eat in say, a week? Grain/Hay
3. Are there special fencing requirements since they are smaller?
4. Do pygmy's have any health problems specific to their breed? 
5. Are they especially needy during birthing?
6. Anybody show their pygmy's?
7. Anybody in the East Texas/Louisianna area have pygmy goats?

I would love to see pictures of everyone's pygmys too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

KDailey said:
			
		

> I've always wanted a pygmy goat but haven't had the space for one when I was living in town. I now live on over 100 acres and I'm thinking about getting a few pygmy goats. Probably 3-4 females and 1 male.
> 
> When I google Pygmy Goats I usually just get classifieds or like Wikipedia or something instead of information that's coming from someone that has real experiance and that is explained in a "dumby proof" way.
> *I have nigerians but, I think I can help..*
> I have some questions:
> 
> 1. How much space would be needed for 5 pygmy goats? Take into account that I would like to breed them, maybe not all the girls at once but you get the idea.
> *Hmm... I have a 25 ft. by 27  ft. and that is good for 2 nigerians ... How about double that ???*
> 2. How much does a single goat usually eat in say, a week? Grain/Hay
> *Pellets = 6 1/2 - 7 cups (for one goat).. and hay about a bale would do good for 5 pygmy goats for a week ... I'm guessing*
> 3. Are there special fencing requirements since they are smaller?
> *Make sure there are no huge gaps where they can squirm out ... They are good at that*
> 4. Do pygmy's have any health problems specific to their breed?
> *I know they are stocky and good meat breeds and can have trouble with birthing .... (sometimes)*
> 5. Are they especially needy during birthing?
> *as I said above yes...*
> 6. Anybody show their pygmy's?
> *I don't have them but, I would if I could !!*
> 7. Anybody in the East Texas/Louisianna area have pygmy goats?
> *I don't have pygmy*
> I would love to see pictures of everyone's pygmys too


*I hope others post some pics of theirs !*


----------



## KDailey

Are you in this area?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Where do you live?? May I ask ?? I can not reveal this info at this time but, I am going to have nice spotted Nigerian kids hopefully in the summer.


----------



## lilcritters

I have raised Pygmy's for over 10 years. I have only had trouble birthing 2 does in those years. The girls this year had the babies without me there. I had 6 does to kid out. I did loose one doe after 2 days. I have no idea what happened. She was ok when I went to bed... Down when I got up in the morning. During the night she laid on one of the babies. I really had no time to get her to a vet or anything and she was gone. This is the ONLY doe I have ever lost to something other then stray dogs (lost 2 to that) The only thing I have to do a lot of is deworming but have only did that this year due to them being in small dry lots. I only feed mine hay right now. 4 in one pen go through 1 bales every 1-2 weeks and the other pen with 7 Pygmy's, one large boer cross, and a mini stud go through 1 bale every 2-3 days. Everyone is fat and sassy. VERY hard to keep a Pygmy in a pen. Babies are just about impossible unless you have 2x1 welded wire or chicken wire at the bottom of cattle panels.







This little one was 1 of triplets. That's one of the small bleach jugs and a bantam wing feather next to it.







April


----------



## elevan

1. How much space would be needed for 5 pygmy goats? Take into account that I would like to breed them, maybe not all the girls at once but you get the idea.

I have 11 pygmy , ND and pygerians on a 4 acre split field setup with 1 buck yard, 2 seclusion / breeding pens and 1 general population area.

2. How much does a single goat usually eat in say, a week? Grain/Hay

This one is hard for me because I have a llama, calf and 2 horses that share the general pop field.  In the buck pen (2) I go through a little less than a bale a week.  I offer alfalfa pellets free choice in winter starting this year.  See the Feeding discussion  thread (link in my signature) for more of my practices.

3. Are there special fencing requirements since they are smaller?

You want at least 4 feet.  I prefer 5.  They are good jumpers especially when young.  If you have kids then you have to make sure that the bottom the fencing is covered with chicken wire or is small spaced wire.  Kids can squeeze through some mighty small spots.

4. Do pygmy's have any health problems specific to their breed? 

Pygmies are pretty hardy.  But like all goats you need to be watchful of worms and coccidia (links with info in my signature).

5. Are they especially needy during birthing?

They are generally easy kidders.

6. Anybody show their pygmy's?

No, I don't sorry.  Don't think I've seen anyone say that they do either.

7. Anybody in the East Texas/Louisianna area have pygmy goats?

Ohio here, sorry.  Here's our breeder's index .


----------



## SheepGirl

I am no goat expert, but I will try to answer as best I can based on my experiences with sheep.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> I've always wanted a pygmy goat but haven't had the space for one when I was living in town. I now live on over 100 acres and I'm thinking about getting a few pygmy goats. Probably 3-4 females and 1 male.


What is your property like? All pasture/field? Wooded? Is it fenced at all? Does it have any barns/sheds/buildings? Are there any predators? Any natural water sources (streams, creeks, ponds, etc)?



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> How much space would be needed for 5 pygmy goats? Take into account that I would like to breed them, maybe not all the girls at once but you get the idea.


Depends on how you want to raise them. Where are you located? Depending on your location, you can have one animal unit (1,000 lbs of livestock) per acre or per ten acres if you choose to pasture them. If you wish to dry lot them, they will need about 8-10 square feet per head for barn space, plus around 30 square feet per head for an exercise pen. Plus space for babies.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> How much does a single goat usually eat in say, a week? Grain/Hay


Depends on the age, sex, and physiological stage of the animal. Does that are lactating/nursing twins will require much more feed than a doe in maintenance (not nursing and not pregnant and not growing). I have read that does need 3% of their body weight in hay for maintenance. I don't know how much Pygmies weigh, but I'm guessing 80 lbs would be about right. If it is, an 80 lb doe during maintenance would need about 2.4 lbs of hay per day...plus you need to factor in an amount they _will_ waste...usually that is about 10%. So about 2.64 lbs per doe per day which equals 18.48 lbs per week. As said before, a doe that is gestating or lactating will require more feed than this (usually females in this stage are fed a mixture of hay/grain). Kids that are weaned will still continue to grow and will require an adequate amount of feed to grow to their potential.

Goats (and other livestock) usually do not need to be fed hay if they have access to quality pasture. Grain is occasionally supplemented.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> Are there special fencing requirements since they are smaller?


I'm not sure. Hopefully a goat expert will chime in on this one.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> Do pygmy's have any health problems specific to their breed?


I'm not sure on this one, either.

I know with sheep, particularly Babydolls, if you try to breed them for a smaller frame size they will have problems lambing.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> Are they especially needy during birthing?


With any livestock, you need to be attentive to their care. Most females will give birth without a hitch, but smaller/immature females/first time moms may have issues. Also, most females are excellent mothers, but occasionally you will have a nut job that will reject her baby(ies) or may even kill or eat part of them (my ewe chewed off part of one of her lamb's tails once...don't know why nor do I know if she ate it or not). Newborns, though, need their umbilical cords dipped in 7% Iodine (keeps bacteria at bay and will help dry it up faster), identified (ear tagged, tattooed, etc), etc.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> Anybody show their pygmy's?


Pygmies are shown. Don't know if anyone here on BYH shows theirs, though.



			
				KDailey said:
			
		

> Anybody in the East Texas/Louisianna area have pygmy goats?


If you are looking for registered stock, check this out: http://www.npga-pygmy.com/contacts/breeders.asp


----------



## KDailey

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Where do you live?? May I ask ?? I can not reveal this info at this time but, I am going to have nice spotted Nigerian kids hopefully in the summer.


About as far east in Texas as you can get. Town called Bronson. 

I have actually considered Nigerians too. Do you have pictures or a website? 

Thank you to everyone for the information. Keep it comin! I wanna know everything. 

Our property has tons of trees and can be pretty hilly. We have 100 acres and there are 5 ponds spread out across it. Now the goats wouldn't have access to all of it. A few acres will be fenced off for them probably right next to the chicken pens and horse shed. 

Anyone have pictures of their pen/pasture setup?


----------



## esbee

In the late '80s and early '90s I raised and showed pygmies.  Yes, there are pygmy shows, but not as many as before.  I sold all of mine in the '90s so I am out of the loop.  Check the NPGA website.  There are breeders in Texas and they will have lots of info.  I do know there is a show at the Texas State Fair every year.  As far as birthing issues, I had a couple does that had to have C sections, but most were easy birthers.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

KDailey said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?? May I ask ?? I can not reveal this info at this time but, I am going to have nice spotted Nigerian kids hopefully in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> About as far east in Texas as you can get. Town called Bronson.
> 
> I have actually considered Nigerians too. Do you have pictures or a website?
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the information. Keep it comin! I wanna know everything.
> 
> Our property has tons of trees and can be pretty hilly. We have 100 acres and there are 5 ponds spread out across it. Now the goats wouldn't have access to all of it. A few acres will be fenced off for them probably right next to the chicken pens and horse shed.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of their pen/pasture setup?
Click to expand...

Here you go : Here is betty in her barn : 




Kisses saying hello: 




Eating :




Stepping out :





My goat barn is right next to my chicken coop .. it works great for me !!  More pics will come if wanted !!
Kisses and my chickens:


----------



## KDailey

Yes more pictures!!

I absolutely LOVE the white one with brown spots in the second to last picture! Wayyyy too cute! 

Please post more pictures! As many as you have! lol

Are these pygmy's or Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## lilcritters

Triplets!!! Pygmy ND cross






























April


----------



## KDailey

The pictures aren't working?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

KDailey said:
			
		

> Yes more pictures!!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the white one with brown spots in the second to last picture! Wayyyy too cute!
> 
> Please post more pictures! As many as you have! lol
> 
> Are these pygmy's or Nigerian Dwarf?


Nigerians ... They spotted one (I hope) will have kids in the summer ... I'm going to bred her in January to a handsome 
spotted buck !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> KDailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more pictures!!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the white one with brown spots in the second to last picture! Wayyyy too cute!
> 
> Please post more pictures! As many as you have! lol
> 
> Are these pygmy's or Nigerian Dwarf?
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerians ... They spotted one (I hope) will have kids in the summer ... I'm going to bred her in January to a handsome
> spotted buck !!
Click to expand...

More pics will come as requested ...


----------



## KDailey

Where are you at? Because I may be interested in reserving her kid if you're a reasonable distance from me.

I didn't realize that Nigerians were so similar to pygmys. They resemble each other closely. As I've been looking around on the internet I've noticed that most people that are raising pygmy's are also raising nigerians and sometimes cross them.


----------



## lilcritters

Hummm they show up for me..... don't know what's up... They show when I previewed.. and I can see them.. Anyone else not see them?


April


----------



## KDailey

maybe it's my computer because some of the pictures on the first page that I could see yesterday are not showing up now, aside from SmallFarmGirls'

Edit: It's my computer. I can see the pictures when I get on my phone. They are soooo cute! Do you have more pictures too? I love pictures!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

lilcritters said:
			
		

> Hummm they show up for me..... don't know what's up... They show when I previewed.. and I can see them.. Anyone else not see them?
> April


I see 5 pictures on your post #12, very cute.


----------



## KinderKorner

1. How much space would be needed for 5 pygmy goats? Take into account that I would like to breed them, maybe not all the girls at once but you get the idea.

*5 and their babies would fit comfortably on an acre or less. A half an acre would probably be plenty, but it's always better to go bigger.*

2. How much does a single goat usually eat in say, a week? Grain/Hay

*Pygmies are different than other goats. Mine don't usually get grain and they stay fat on just hay or grass. If you overfeed them grain they will get too fat.  I'd only grain does in milk, kids, showing goats, and breeding bucks.  And only if they seem thin. They say 1.5 pounds of hay a day per 100 pounds of body weight. So your probably looking at around a pound a day per goat. Many people just give free choice and that is fine too. *


3. Are there special fencing requirements since they are smaller?

*My general herd is in 2" x 4" fencing. They sometimes call it 'non-climb' fencing. My bucks are in hog panels in which the squares are 6" x 6" I've never had a goat climb out as long as the fence is checked for holes every month or so. I do have an electric tape strand running across the top to prevent things from getting in and to keep my bigger goats from leaning on the fence to eat low hanging branches. If you don't like the goats climbing on the fence you can also put a strand of electric on the inside about 12" - 18" high. They won't be able to rub on it and tear it down. *

4. Do pygmy's have any health problems specific to their breed? 

*I've only had a few pygmies. I breed Kinders which is a pygmy cross. But I haven't noticed any health problems more common in the pygmy breed, besides getting easily obese.*

5. Are they especially needy during birthing?

*I have heard they sometimes have trouble birthing, but not every goat is the same. They are small goats. You would probably be better off speaking to the breeder you get your goats from and asking them about any problems their herd might have.*

6. Anybody show their pygmy's?

*I bought my pygmies from a show breeder in OH. I have never shown them.*


----------



## KDailey

Thank you 

I'm thinking I'll fence off 2 1-acre sections just so I'll have options. You never know when you might need to seperate someone or something happens to fencing and then you don't have anywhere else to put them. lol. Also, I'll be able to rotate them and let grass grow back up and then switch again so we don't have over grazing.


----------



## lilcritters

I have TONS of pictures... I was trying to be conservative lol All the babies born this year where ND/Pyg cross. I bought a registered ND buck. Going to try to get me some reg does in 2012.....






















Pics of barn since remodel...







April


----------



## marlowmanor

April I LOVE your pictures!   Where are you located? We have 2 pygmy/ND wethers ourselves that we got from my father. He has pygmies and NDs and has been getting lots of pygerians. We are waiting on his next batch of kids to see if he gets a doeling on the ground that we fall for so we can get a doe here.


----------



## KDailey

I love the little white kid and the group shot with the barn! 

Do you have more??


----------



## lilcritters

I live in the WAY south Missouri. 30 miles from the Arkansas border. That doe is Lynnette... all she gives me is white ones! No matter what I breed her to. I personally don't like all white ones, but they sell about as good as the others. Only have a couple left to sell, but all the does are in with the bucks for April/May 2012 babies.

Here's the last 2 bucks I have left to sell this year.
















Daddy...






April


----------



## KDailey

Aww I love the second little buck! The daddy is pretty too


----------



## marlowmanor

your goats are gorgeous lilcritters! Too far for us to get one though!   That buck is very handsome! I love blue eyed goats too!


----------



## lilcritters

TY marlowmanor! I love my goaties....  My new buck does not have the blue eyes but he DOES throw them! I have been SOOO happy about what he is putting on the ground.


April


----------



## marlowmanor

My daddy is hunting a blue eyed ND buck for his herd. Right now his herd is a mix of ND and pygmy does with a gorgeous spotted pygmy buck. He wants to get a ND buck and seperate his herds by breed.


----------



## lilcritters

I would like to get some ND does. The reason I got a buck was to get me some color in the babies. The ND are so much more colorful and that's what people around here like. My first cross babies sold really well. Only have those 2 bucks left. 


April


----------



## marlowmanor

My dad's crosses are selling well.  He got some blue eyed babies from his last buck but it was from does that were blue eyed. The daddy to our 2 wethers was a ND buck and the mom was pygmy. My dad got rid of that buck and brought in the pygmy because that ND buck was human aggressive. He couldn't even let my kids in the pasture with that buck around when we visited and he had to carry his shock stick with him when he went in the pasture. BlackJack (the one with a white star on his head) looks the most like his daddy, moonspots and all. Bob was originally given to my DHs uncle as a pet, but when he passed away from cancer we got Bob back.

Here are our 2 wethers. They are twins. BlackJack (blue halter) and Bob (light blue collar). 






Here is one of just BlackJack





Here is BlackJack being fed apple by my middle son


----------



## lilcritters

Oh I had an aggressive Pygmy. He tore my mirror of my truck once... course he had horns which I hate I got him down and cut half his huge horns off but he would still use them every chance he got... He went bye bye. This ND buck is NOT people friendly so he runs from you if he thinks you are after him. I would like to get some moonspots in mine....


April


----------



## esbee

There are LOTS of ND breeders in Texas, too.  So if you want color, nigerians would be the way to go.  Check the Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association, American Dairy Goat Association or the American Goat Society.  Those associations will have lists of breeders.


----------



## KDailey

I'd like to have a lot of color since these guys will mainly be for my enjoyment and I love lots of different colors in my animals. There's nothin I dislike more than a herd of animals that all look exactly the same. Lol


----------



## lilcritters

KDailey said:
			
		

> I'd like to have a lot of color since these guys will mainly be for my enjoyment and I love lots of different colors in my animals. There's nothin I dislike more than a herd of animals that all look exactly the same. Lol


Oh me too!!! I have like 4 of the black roan looking ones! I like variety!!!

April


----------

